# AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?



## AffenBaendiger (21. April 2019)

*AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?*

Hallo, 

ich bin seit mehreren Monaten zufriedener Besitzer eines eigenen "Blockheizkraftwerkes" (einem i9 9900k). Ich nutze einen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Luftkühler mit dem ich allgemein auch sehr zufrieden bin. Die CPU nutze ich derzeit auf Werkseinstellungen. 

Nun überlege ich seit längerem die Luftkühlung durch eine AiO Wasserkühlung zu ersetzen, in der Hoffnung die Temperaturen der CPU doch etwas zu drücken. Aktuell habe ich im Idle-Betrieb ca 25 Grad, bei normalem Surfen/Videos schauen etc knappe 30 Grad. Bei Battlefield 5 steigen die Temperaturen dann aber auch gerne mal, nach mehreren Stunden Spielzeit, auf 78-85 Grad an. Ich weiß, dass die hohen Temperaturen völlig normal sind, dennoch wäre eine Reduzierung, bei gleicher Leistung, für den Sommer etwas angenehmer. 

Ideal wären so um die 10-15 Grad (oder ein paar mehr) an mehr Kühlung.

Meine Hardware: 
- i9 9900k
- EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3
- be quiet! Silent Base 601 Gehäuse
- GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
- 1x SSD m2  und 2x SSD

Meine Fragen: 
1. Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte mit dem i9 9900k und einer guten AiO? Wenn ja welche AiO ist dazu empfehlen und was für Temperaturen habt ihr ca? 
2. Ich bin mehrfach über die NZXT Kraken X72 Wasserkühlung gestolpert. Nutzt diese jemand mit der CPU? 

Danke für die Hilfe und schöne Ostertage noch


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?*



AffenBaendiger schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass die hohen Temperaturen völlig normal sind, dennoch wäre eine Reduzierung, bei gleicher Leistung, für den Sommer etwas angenehmer.



Nur ein Vorschlag am Rande:
Stell im UEFI das LongDurationPowerLimit auf 130W und den vCore voltage Offset auf -0,030.

--> Schon haste deine CPU kühler bei praktisch gleicher Leistung ohne einen cent dafür ausgegeben zu haben. 


So viel kühler wird deine CPU wenn sie voll aufgedreht ist auch mit einer AiO nicht werden. Der begrenzende Faktor ist irgendwann nicht mehr der Kühler sondern der Wärmeübergang von CPU zum Kühlerboden. Da ein 9900K eine sehr hohe Abwärme auf sehr kleiner Chipfläche hat (hohe Leistungsdichte) kann da auch der beste Kühler irgendwann nichts mehr machen. Die Leistungsaufnahme irgendwo zu deckeln und ein bisschen zu undervolten ist da viel effektiver und dazu noch kostenlos. Wenn du nicht grade Prime95 als Messlatte heranziehst kann ein 9900K auch mit den EInstellungen seinen Maximaltakt in Spielen durchhalten.


----------



## Torben456 (21. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?*

Ich würde mir eine Alphacool Eisbär anschauen.
Die Teile sind echt gut und du kannst die Flüssigkeit wechseln, sprich du kannst die AiO halbwegs gut warten. 
Alphacool Eisbär 360 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Ryle (21. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?*

Wie schon angeraten würde ich dir auch empfehlen, dich mal im Undervolting zu versuchen. Notfalls stellst du HT ab, das bringt in den meisten Games sowieso kaum was und so kannst du bei den 9900K meist 60-100mV sparen.

Ne AiO würde ich dir in dem Case nicht empfehlen. In der Front kann der Radiator nicht frei ansaugen und im Top wird er mit der warmen Luft der GPU gequält. Entweder direkt Case mit wechseln oder vielleicht bei Luft bleiben aber statt dem Brocken nen NH-D15 oder sowas verbauen. Der dürfte auch knappe 5° ausmachen.


----------



## AffenBaendiger (21. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?*



Ryle schrieb:


> Ne AiO würde ich dir in dem Case nicht empfehlen.



Undervolting schaue ich mir mal an, hatte ich bisher noch nie gemacht. 

Bzgl des Gehäuse, welches Gehäuse wäre denn ratsam, in Bezug auf eine AiO. Im Idealfall eines von be quiet - ohne Fenster.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur ein Vorschlag am Rande:
> Stell im UEFI das LongDurationPowerLimit auf 130W und den vCore voltage Offset auf -0,030.
> 
> --> Schon haste deine CPU kühler bei praktisch gleicher Leistung ohne einen cent dafür ausgegeben zu haben.


Dazu müsste er aber schauen auf was für Watt er kommt, denn je nach Spannung und Mainboard kann es sein das er gar nicht auf die 130 Watt kommt.
Ich selbst komme nur an die 130 Watt wenn ich ein Video bearbeite oder Benchmark laufen lasse. Auf 200 Watt oder mehr komme ich nur mit Stresstests.

Zumindest mit meinen Anwendungen und Spiele die es zur Zeit gibt.

Noch nicht mal in BF5 übersteige ich die 95 Watt. Aber das wird auch daran liegen das mein Prozessor mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne nur 1,225v unter Last braucht, denn zum Test hatte ich mal 1,290v unter Last anliegen und schon kam ich zwischen 95 und 120 Watt. Wenn er auf Stock laufen hat wird er noch niedriger kommen, denn dann wird er sicherlich irgendwo mit 1,120v unter Last liegen und falls nicht kann er ja versuchen in diese Richtung zu kommen.

@TS
Wenn AIO sollte es eine mit einem 360mm oder 280mm Radiator sein.
Nimm keine mit einem 240mm Radiator denn dann wirst du nicht besonders besser sein als mit Luft.
Als Luftkühler wird auch ein Noctua D15 sehr gut sein.

Und baue den Radiator oben hin und zwar das er von außen nach innen bläst.

Lass dir kein Blödsinn einreden das der Radiator oben immer raus blasen muss wegen dem Kamineffekt, da es solch ein Effekt nur im Kopf herum schwirrt. Lüfter sind in der Lage ein eigenen Luftzug zu erzeugen und dann wird mit Motor Kraft die Richtung bestimmt. Die Lüfter vorne werden dein Grafikkarte weiterhin mir Frischluft versorgen und die oberen werden die Luft aus dem Raum bekommen die kühler ist als die Luft aus dem Gehäuse wenn unter Last die Grafikkarte ihre Hitze noch mit rein bläst. Das ganze hinten raus blasen zu lassen reicht vollkommen aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Beispiel siehst du das bei mir im Gehäuse 27,4°C sind und meine Wassertemperatur nur 25°C hat.
Es ist aber nicht möglich unter Umgebungstemperatur herunter zu kühlen und würde ich auch die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse fürs kühlen nutzen würde ich mit Delta nicht bei 25°C liegen sondern irgendwo bei 30°C und das sogar mit Idle, da in diesem Szenarium das Bild mit Idle erstellt wurde.

Das ganze kann daher so aufgebaut werden und dann kühlt der Radiator mit z.B. 24°C aus dem Raum und nicht mit 45°C was im Gehäuse herrschen können wenn unter Last die Grafikkarte auch mit aufheizt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze ziehe ich mir auch nicht aus der Nase da meine custom Wakü schon bereits so verbaut ist und ein zweiter Rechner von uns ebenfalls mit einer AIO und einer Luftgekühlten Grafikkarte.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (22. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?*

Ich würde nen Noctua NH-D15 oder Dark Rock Pro 4 auf die CPU klatschen und vielleicht wenn ich das Wissen dafür habe etwas UV versuchen. Große Unterschied wirst du mit einer AiO nicht erreichen bei dieser CPU. Aber mit einem Luftkühler bleibt das ganze wenigstens silent.


----------



## micha34 (22. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?*

Nun,meine kleine AiO auf der GraKa ist leiser als die Noctua Lüfter meines NH D15.Ausserdem scheinen die Noctua Lüfter schlecht ausgewuchtet zu sein.
Evtl. habe ich mit meinen Kühler auch ein Montagsprodukt erwischt? Aber er kühlt! Nur ob ich damit einen 8Kerner mit hoher TDP kühlen würde?
Eher nicht.


----------



## AffenBaendiger (22. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?*

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten, vor allem @IICARUS für die ausführliche. 

Den Noctua hatte ich schon auf meiner Liste, vermutlich werde ich diesen auch mal testen, wenn es keine AiO wird. Was mich im Bezug auf eine AiO und dem i9 noch interessieren würde, wie sind denn die Temperaturen mit einer AiO? Merklich geringer? Ich habe bisher keinen Test gesehen in dem das zur Sprache kam - mit der CPU im Werkszustand. 

Ich betreibe meine CPU wie gesagt im Werkszustand, also TDP 95 Watt.


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?*

Würde mir mit einer AIO nicht allzu viel erhoffen, meist hat das ganze  nur mit Optik was zu tun und das alles aufgeräumter ist. Die Kühlleistung ist etwas gleich wie ein Noctua D15. Eine Unterschied macht es halt mit welcher Temperatur der Radiator gekühlt wird und da ein Radiator auch so verbaut werden kann das er die Luft aus dem Raum bezieht kann man noch etwas raus holen. Wäre ja bei einem Noctua D15 nicht anderes wenn es im offenen Versuchsaufbau direkt die Luft aus dem Raum beziehen würde.

In meinem Fall macht es mehr aus da ich hierzu eine modulare Wasserkühlung mit viel Fläche verwende.
Aber selbst hier habe ich auch meine Grenzen, denn nehme ich z.B. Linpack Extreme was auch AVX im Wechsel verwendet und stelle hierbei die Spannung so ein das 5 GHz auch mit AVX stabil sind wird mein Prozessor auch die 100°C erreichen, da er schneller heiß wird als das ganze überhaupt auf den HS und Kühler übertragen kann. Aber unter reale Bedingungen ist wieder alles gut, da der Prozessor nicht so schnell heiß wird und Zeit genug hat die Wärme zu übertragen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (22. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?*



micha34 schrieb:


> Nun,meine kleine AiO auf der GraKa ist leiser als die Noctua Lüfter meines NH D15.



Ganz sicher nicht, das ist Einbildung vom allerhöchsten maße und eine sehr verrückte Falschaussage. Das ist 100% nicht so.


----------



## Razilein (23. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?*

Hiho, habe meinen 9900K seit einer Woche. Gekühlt wird über eine Corsair Hydro H115i Pro.

Gehäuse ist nicht perfekt, das mal vorne weg - der Radiator ist im Deckel.

Getaktet ist die CPU bei mir auf 4,9GHz auf allen Kernen und ich hab im Idle um die 34 Grad. Die Corsair ist eingestellt auf Balanced. 

Unter Voll-Last (Prime 95) komm ich in diesem Setting auf 92Grad. 

Im Cinebench nach 3 oder 4 Runs komme ich auf maximal 75 Grad.

In normalem Spielebetrieb: 

Anno 1800 nach ca 3 Stunden maximal 61 Grad
Metro Exodus nach ca 1,5 Stunden max. 60Grad

Soweit bin ich äußerst zufrieden mit meiner CPU und der Kühlung


----------



## soner66 (25. April 2019)

*AW: AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?*

Nutze selbst auch eine i9900K übertaktet auf 5ghz mit einer 240er Aio Wasserkühlung. Nach 2 Stunden BF5 komme ich auf ungefähr 55 Grad an.


----------



## Alcotester (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: AiO für i9 9900k - Erfahrungswerte?*

Moin!

Seit gut zwei Monaten läuft bei mir auch der Intel Core i9-9900K auf dem Mainboard ASUS ROG Strix Z390-E Gaming. Gekühlt wird der Prozessor mit Corsair Hydro Series H150i Pro, der mit 3 x 120 mm am Dach des Gehäuses Thermaltake Suppressor F51 Tempered Glass Edition geschraubt ist.

Die Kühlleistung ist in meinen Augen sehr gut, der Airflow auch, da von vorne Frischluft angesogen wird und nach oben bzw. hinten die Warmluft abgegeben wird.
In Spielen von PUBG und BF V kommt die GraKa nicht über 55 Grad, der Prozi nicht über 50 Grad (nach Anzeige Tweakll).
Der Prozessor wird derzeit nicht übertaktet.

Ich könnte den Kühler noch außerhalb des Gehäuses anbringen, wenn ich keine geschlossene WaKü gekauft hätte. Dafür sind Auslässe im hinteren Bereich des Gehäuses vorgesehen.

Ich habe mir die Wasserkühlung ausgesucht, da mir das Flaggschiff von Noctua mir zu groß und zu schwer erscheint. Ich wollte nicht die Biegefestigkeit des MB in einem Langzeittest hinterfragen. Dafür musste ich mir die ganzen Kabel antun. 
Sieht nicht wirklich nett aus, dafür habe ich eine gut funktionierende Kühlung.

Im zweiten Schritt wird, wenn ich mich mit Kühlung besser auskenne, eine Customkühlung aufgebaut.
Irgendwann soll der Compi ja auch nett ausschauen.


----------

